# On the edge - orchestral / disney / musical



## borisb2 (Jul 11, 2020)

A little lullaby that turned into something bigger  .. wanted to write something in classic disney/musical style.. I really enjoyed it, it was a fun exercise

CSS, Con Moto, CineBrass, VSL and OT WW, TrueStrike and CineHarp



Hope you like it .. critics always welcome 😀

EDIT: replaced the beginning (see post below)


----------



## whgoss (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow, this was very nice! I'm not super familiar with the Disney style, so I can't comment much on that, but I thought this was well done overall, particularly the orchestration. A few of my favorite highlights were when the oboe comes in at 0:36—I thought that was a nice change in color—as well as the character change at 1:02. And the recap at 2:15 was beautiful!

I don't have much in the way of criticism except a minor nitpick, really: I think the strings could use some more reverb. Maybe that's a stylistic choice, but the dryness particularly stood out to me at 0:22 with the sudden pause. I was expecting to hear a sort of concert hall dying of the sound, instead it just seemed to immediately fall off.

Anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 13, 2020)

thanks a lot for your comments - not the first time I get the feedback of being too dry.

why don't I just bump up that send


----------



## davidhewitson (Jul 16, 2020)

I really love this piece! Dreamy and magical


----------



## Christoph18 (Jul 16, 2020)

I feel like entering a theme park. Such a lovely piece!


----------



## RooneyTunes (Jul 17, 2020)

Wonderful job! Magical! This is the kind of stuff I hope to do. Great job of mixing the various libraries. Shows that you can use many different sources but keep a very cohesive sound.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Jul 17, 2020)

Truly a great melodic melody, it just flows so nicely. The orchestration was top notch on how you chose your instrumental colors between the "A" sections at the beginning and the end. The "B" section was also was just the right balance (change in key and tempo) to support the "A" sections.

Overall, just a well formed, well orchestrated piece with a memorable melody. Few could do better!
Cass


----------



## Gerald (Jul 18, 2020)

Really nice work!


----------



## anggawbsn (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow, this is kind of music what I'm looking for. Do you have a youtube channel so I can keep following you?
BTW is that Cinematic Studio Strings? Sounds awesome in your hands


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 23, 2020)

anggawbsn said:


> Do you have a youtube channel so I can keep following you?


no, no youtube channel yet

Thanks for your nice comment .. yes thats Cinematic Studio Strings layered with the Solo strings (CSSS) and mixing in the close mics to get more detail


----------



## Everratic (Jul 26, 2020)

It sounds so magical and inspiring. The climax is phenomenal.


----------



## Nadavcohenx (Jul 28, 2020)

This is absolutely beautiful, well done. How long did you spend working on this?


----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 28, 2020)

Fantastic job! I'd suggest adding just a few tinklies to establish the tempo/rhythm just before the theme comes in at the beginning, other than that, most excellent!

- Nathan


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Nadavcohenx said:


> This is absolutely beautiful, well done. How long did you spend working on this?



Thanks a lot!

.. for these type of pieces I usually do a piano/simple orchestra sketch to massage the structure. That took 2-3 evenings in this case.. The actual orchestration then took maybe another "few" evenings - it was a side project



iwritemusic said:


> Fantastic job! I'd suggest adding just a few tinklies to establish the tempo/rhythm just before the theme comes in at the beginning, other than that, most excellent!
> 
> - Nathan


thanks .. thats a great idea .. will see what I can add there


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 22, 2020)

I revisited the track again and exchanged the whole beginning (replaced the soundcloud link in the first post as well) .. I replaced the piano+harp combo from the original with more traditional orchestral flute + clarinet question+answer phrase - feels sweeter of course ... quasi Disney+ 

critics still welcome  .. I would be interested if you prefer the old beginning (harp+piano) over the new one

new


old


----------



## RooneyTunes (Nov 23, 2020)

I definitely prefer the Piano + Harp intro. Much more magical and more natural delicate intro to the main theme. Nice work!!


----------



## whgoss (Nov 23, 2020)

@borisb2 I too prefer the piano + harp intro; I think the flute + clarinet combination actually takes away from the magic of the oboe entrance. What made that part so interesting was the contrast of the percussive timbre of the piano/harp followed by the smoother timbre of the oboe, whereas in the revision it sounds like less of a surprising twist and like you're just working the melody through the woodwinds. Perhaps you were going for that, but I thought that contrast in timbre made the oboe entrance quite special.

Just my two cents.


----------



## petec (Nov 23, 2020)

Likewise, prefer the gentility and quiet invitation of the Piano/Harp combination.

Love the piece, lots of interest, great melody/theme trailing throughout.

If I may, one crit - and that is there's a certain harshness after the intro. Perhaps it's the type of samples, or the mix/master. I don't mean 'toppy', rather a harsh edginess.

Nevertheless, it's a crackin' composition.

Thank you.


----------



## fourier (Nov 23, 2020)

Same as the rest, prefer the piano/harp. Impressive work!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 23, 2020)

The intro is top notch. Nice work.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 23, 2020)

Well if the Disney/Pixar flavor was what you were aiming for, I'll call this a hole a one. To that end, I prefer your updated wind-driven intro; has Randy Newman written all over it. The tone is spot on, orchestration is lush and it moves nicely right up through all 3 consecutive endings (I kid) ...nice work indeed.

EDIT: Bonus points because it's been at least 15 minutes since I listened and I can still hum your melody


----------



## hessproject (Nov 23, 2020)

Great piece, I enjoyed it a lot. I prefer the new intro, where others pointed out that they like the contrast with the harp/piano intro, I think the woods make the piece seem more cohesive. Overall I think both work.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 23, 2020)

I prefer the new intro. Unfortunately, the determination is not unanimous. It's almost a 50/50 split from VIC commenters. However, I think both work and either intro serves the piece well. Nice work!


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 23, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> Unfortunately, the determination is not unanimous. It's almost a 50/50 split from VIC commenters


true .. good arguments for both versions. Thanks VI-C for that.


----------



## toddkreuz (Jul 14, 2021)

What a great theme! Love your work!

I see people talking about how you don't need music theory to write
music. Well, maybe not, but nobody is writing and orchestrating anything like that without
a solid theory background.


----------

